
InvoiceOwl – Send and manage beautiful invoices - baudday
http://invoiceowl.com
======
dang
An email signup cannot be a Show HN. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
baudday
I'm sorry, but I see no sign up pages in the rules. However, my product can be
tried out if I send a user an invite, which I have been actively doing.

~~~
dang
I was referring to this rule:

 _For example, blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can 't be tried out,
so they don't count as Show HNs._

When the project is software, you have to have something people can just try
out, either by going to a website or downloading an app. It's great that you
have working software—that's much better than just collecting email addresses
for later—but it still needs to be publicly accessible in order to count as a
Show HN.

